# Rules for flagging?



## Pilgrim (Nov 3, 2018)

What are the rules for leaving out flagging on wma land? I visited a wma yesterday, and I removed a pocket full- it was all over the woods.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Nov 3, 2018)

The rule is stop it and pull it whenever you see it.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 3, 2018)

I think of it as littering. I pull down every single piece I see, new or old. If you cannot find your hunting spot without flagging tape you have no business being in the woods.


----------



## thumper523 (Nov 3, 2018)

But how am I supposed to let everyone know this is my spot and stay out?
I hunted a WMA this week and I saw orange duct tape wrapped around gate with a homemade stick barricade, went in anyways to see where they where, found more tape and a climbing stand, day before hunt. What would this person have done if I exercised my first come, first serve card and climbed a tree 20 yards away? It's public land, I think. I see way to many people claiming spots like they just bought every acre down this walking trail. I saw a sheet of plywood at a gate, "3 guys hunting here", Ok, I'll move on since it's theirs. I just find a peaceful spot, walk in 200-300 yards, set up and boom. I actually had some Asian guys come out early and walk pass me and they were probably the nicest and respectful hunters I met all week.
Also, if you are afraid of the dark and think somethings watching you, NOPE, it's just the 400 bright eyes people leave on every tree the first 200 yards from gate.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 3, 2018)

Lols ?


----------



## 35 Whelen (Nov 3, 2018)

UNLAWFUL ACTIVITIES on WMAs 

• Using motor vehicles, signage, flagging tape, or any other method(s) to close or restrict access to roads, trails or any other access features.


----------



## sps1969 (Nov 4, 2018)

I actually got cussed out because I went in the wma at dark thirty and climbed.  I didnt see any flagging.  After daylight this guys walks up and told me to get out of HIS spot.  He said I was an idiot if I didnt see all of his flagging.   I proceeded to tell him there is no MY spots on wma. I also advised him that the local green jeans was a close friend and I would be happy to call his cell phone and get him to resolve the problem.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 4, 2018)

Sometimes there is a good reason for the flagging tape.Every year I put up new tape around an old well on paulding forest.


----------



## treadwell (Nov 5, 2018)

I use clothes pins with flagging tape and refective tape on them. Clip them on, hunt, take them with me when I leave, reuse. I put one strip around the treee I plan on hunting with my name and the hunt date on it. It goes home with me. Game warden said he had no problem at all with this process.


----------



## leftystar (Nov 5, 2018)

You cant reserve a spot we all know this. but I will flag a spot I'm hunting especially if I have to take some turns  in the swamp. And why would you take down new flagging if your pretty sure its for the current hunt that's a pretty ……... Yes most people have a phone and GPS  and know how to use it somewhat I use mine religiously. But if I'm going in the river swamp 400 yards I'm gonna have night eyes and flagging and will pull it off when I leave.  I have seen people leave a note on the gate had a map where they were hunting. They weren't reserving a spot they were informing folks where they were so maybe they or you wouldn't get  interrupted. They just had a article in the magazine about this couple months ago I believe and it made total sense to me. regardless I'm gonna beat anyone to my spot most of the time unless they sleep there.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Nov 6, 2018)

I remove flag tape when i see it....


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 6, 2018)

Yo


7Mag Hunter said:


> I remove flag tape when i see it....


u are a busy man. ?


----------



## b rad (Nov 6, 2018)

flag all u want to


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 6, 2018)

In 40 years of hunting public land, I have never hung a piece of flagging tape, nor have I ever felt the need to?


----------



## garveywallbanger (Nov 13, 2018)

I’m lazy but I will turn that f150 around in quick sand to snatch a roadside brighteye or god awful hanging bottle or can from a tree branch. On bottles and cans I sometimes dust for fingerprints to see if we can identify and have these idiots committed to a sanitarium just to get them removed from our society.


----------



## oldguy (Nov 14, 2018)

Common sense goes a long way.


----------



## kingfish (Nov 15, 2018)

The best I've ever seen is the guy who spray painted in bright orange "Hunting In Here Stay Out" on dry pine needles.  Wish I had a picture of it.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 15, 2018)

I like to hang the tape leading to nowhere just to give folks that think they are better something to do.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Nov 15, 2018)

Got me a free Kroger sac full of flagging tape of all different colors last week and two pocket fulls of pink and blue today. Found a bottle on a branch that had killed the branch. That’s where my stand was put. It’s not my place nor yours.
Keep placing it and I’ll keep pulling your flagging tape and bottles. I enjoy it actually.

Man you boys really pick some great spots,
Just follow the tape and water bottles to the acorns and deer sign. Ya’ll put me on the deer in a couple hours of hunting.
I really appreciate you removing your tape or not. I’ll get it.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 15, 2018)

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> Got me a free Kroger sac full of flagging tape of all different colors last week and two pocket fulls of pink and blue today. Found a bottle on a branch that had killed the branch. That’s where my stand was put. It’s not my place nor yours.
> Keep placing it and I’ll keep pulling your flagging tape and bottles. I enjoy it actually.
> 
> Man you boys really pick some great spots,
> ...


Hey,can you take down my miller high life bottle on the right side of old blue car body road?
I've put a bud lite bottle of the right side of supper club road that I want to hunt and don't want to get mixed up.
preciate it


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Dec 4, 2018)

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> Got me a free Kroger sac full of flagging tape of all different colors last week and two pocket fulls of pink and blue today. Found a bottle on a branch that had killed the branch. That’s where my stand was put. It’s not my place nor yours.
> Keep placing it and I’ll keep pulling your flagging tape and bottles. I enjoy it actually.
> 
> Man you boys really pick some great spots,
> ...



Same here--'cept mine is a Wally World bag....Pull it down and stuff in my pocket till i get back to camp, then in WW bag....even found some
red duct tape stuck to trees !!!!


----------



## Blackston (Dec 6, 2018)

Well my first Wma experience.... got here last night first hunt this morning most every road blocked with tape and notes ? about how many hunters n stands are there ..... isn't this illegal?


----------



## 35 Whelen (Dec 6, 2018)

Blackston said:


> Well my first Wma experience.... got here last night first hunt this morning most every road blocked with tape and notes ? about how many hunters n stands are there ..... isn't this illegal?



UNLAWFUL ACTIVITIES on WMAs 

• Using motor vehicles, signage, flagging tape, or any other method(s) to close or restrict access to roads, trails or any other access features.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 7, 2018)

Blackston said:


> Well my first Wma experience.... got here last night first hunt this morning most every road blocked with tape and notes ? about how many hunters n stands are there ..... isn't this illegal?


Blocked????Just what kind of material were these notes written on?Was the tape radioactive and strung up in such a way that you could not get around it?


----------



## j_seph (Dec 7, 2018)

Rule #3
Always have a backdoor to come in. Had a fella pull up couple years ago at 5:30 a.m. as I was putting my climber on my back. He had to inform me that he already had his stand hung the day before. I asked where and all he could say was yonder, I said yonder is a big area I will just come in from the other way. Using my GPS I had a shorter walk, 8 a.m. 1st buck down by 8:30 a.m. 2nd buck down. Imagine he probably wet himself when I shot. Layed em both on the tailgate and blew the horn and waved at him as I headed to check station as he stood wide eyed by his truck over yonder.


----------



## Hornbill (Dec 8, 2018)

Blackston said:


> Well my first Wma experience.... got here last night first hunt this morning most every road blocked with tape and notes ? about how many hunters n stands are there ..... isn't this illegal?



Were you at Chickasawatchee? That stuff was everywhere! I saw 3-4 parking spots in the same area with flagging with the same handwriting. Those 2 guys must have huge cajones to think some strips of flagging tape are going to keep everyone out for the whole 3-day quota hunt.


----------



## Blackston (Dec 8, 2018)

yes I am still here the weather has thinned em out. Able to get my first wma kill this morning.  I'm just trying to learn how this goes .....       tape n notes =fake news


----------



## Hornbill (Dec 8, 2018)

Blackston said:


> yes I am still here the weather has thinned em out. Able to get my first wma kill this morning.  I'm just trying to learn how this goes .....       tape n notes =fake news


Congratulations! That’s awesome! I cleared out last night, I had stuff going on at home today. I walked in on 2 different guys (honest mistakes, never saw their trucks) and figured I’ve ruined enough hunts for one weekend.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Dec 8, 2018)

Jeff Raines said:


> I like to hang the tape leading to nowhere just to give folks that think they are better something to do.





When I would find tape, I would remove it. After collecting tape for several hundred yards, I would reattach going in a big circle. lol


----------



## Hammockben1 (Jan 4, 2019)

I look at it like this everyone goes and find flagging tape everyone sees it now that means a lot of ppl do but it's not going to change at all no matter what ppl are still going to leave it up now as far as me putting it up I use the trees or other land Mark's that help me out and if I put any flagging up maybe one or two of them and I put them at my stand with my name and dates I am hunting not to "claim" it it's to let others know hey my stand is here just be considerate while your hunting but that's my thought on it


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jan 4, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> In 40 years of hunting public land, I have never hung a piece of flagging tape, nor have I ever felt the need to?


Me neither. I bought a box of bright eyes several years ago thinking I might need them getting into a certain spot. Box is still sitting in the basemnt. I collect bright eyes left by other hunters and make smiley faces along whatever path they are using.


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Jan 27, 2019)

I normally get far enough back it cuts out 80% of the crowd.  I use clip on clip off tags the last 100 yards if its very thick. Then hang a ribbon on the tree i plan to climb. If someone beats me into the area, of which rarely happens, once known I just relocate. I always have a plan B, C , ex. I simply clip the tags to my vest on the way out


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Jan 29, 2019)

Wayne D Davis said:


> I normally get far enough back it cuts out 80% of the crowd.  I use clip on clip off tags the last 100 yards if its very thick. Then hang a ribbon on the tree i plan to climb. If someone beats me into the area, of which rarely happens, once known I just relocate. I always have a plan B, C , ex. I simply clip the tags to my vest on the way out


On a quota hunt (Piedmont Ref)with a scout day ahead of the hunt I always make a 4 or 5 foot teepee on start of my tail to make others aware it has been scouted prior to the hunt.  If they come in then they will be hunting with me


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Jan 29, 2019)

Wayne D Davis said:


> On a quota hunt (Piedmont Ref)with a scout day ahead of the hunt I always make a 4 or 5 foot teepee on start of my tail to make others aware it has been scouted prior to the hunt.  If they come in then they will be hunting with me


It only takes 3 limbs balanced together..... it's the entire reason for a scout day


----------

